# is this adoption site for real?



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I found this online. It looks to be a small dog adoption center (I'm kinda, sorta looking) but for some reason it gives me a funny feeling. It just doesn't seem to be on the up-and-up. I was looking at one of the puppies that they had listed in next-day-pets.com where there are other dogs up for adoption for other resues. The contact information says Gilda Anderson of Ft. Lauderdale http://www.nextdaypets.com/directory/dogs/0160e0e3-b882.aspx. Does anyone know if its an actual adoption/rescue site or is it just another back yard breeder/puppy mill in disguise?


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Run don't walk away from this. Puppiesforsalebynet is one of the biggest brokers in Florida. 

I do advertise on Next Day Pets from time to time and even have a breeder add there. But this is obviously a hoax. Sorry.

*EDIT to add the following link. *

Click this link. And look at all the dogs this Glenda person has advertised on there. 
http://www.nextdaypets.com/directory/dogs/uid/691615.aspx

She is one of the reason's that myself and a lot of breeders do not advertise our single pups there much anymore.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

For some reason, Next Day Pets strikes a warning bell in my head. Have you googled "Next Day Pets complaints?"


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (llf060787 @ Aug 19 2008, 11:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=621555


> I found this online. It looks to be a small dog adoption center (I'm kinda, sorta looking) but for some reason it gives me a funny feeling. It just doesn't seem to be on the up-and-up. I was looking at one of the puppies that they had listed in next-day-pets.com where there are other dogs up for adoption for other resues. The contact information says Gilda Anderson of Ft. Lauderdale http://www.nextdaypets.com/directory/dogs/0160e0e3-b882.aspx. Does anyone know if its an actual adoption/rescue site or *is it just another back yard breeder/puppy mill in disguise?*[/B]


Typically that is the case with this site. I personally wouldn't buy from there, especially a female for only $300. I clicked for her website and honestly, it made me quite sad. 

I'd continue looking. If you want to rescue, there are several rescue organizations and of course you could try Petfinder.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

The person listing the Maltese puppy, Gilda Anderson, is a puppy broker, who probably buys from puppy mills. Check her web site. She has multiple breeds and lots of dogs listed. I stopped counting at 50. Check her other listings. I would definitely stay away.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

That's exactly what I thought. It looked way too staged to be real. Since we weren't selected to adop a puppy they had in Atlanta I've been looking off and on. We've decided that it definately has to be rescue/adoption and my daughter had sent me that link.


----------

